# How to clean jacket and pants....



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

DO NOT USE SOAP!!!

read the lable on the jacket


----------



## Guest

Powdered detergent is generally what most outerwear say to use. Use a cold, very gentle cycle.


----------



## Guest

You should be ashamed of yourself for just now getting your gear out. 

Just Playin.... I just give it to the wife and she washes it like all the other dark colors.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

you do not have 'care instruction labels'?


----------



## PaoloSmythe

Snowolf said:


> Yeah we do....they`re in Chinese....:laugh:


so they are dry cleaner compatible?

job done


----------



## Guest

it say do not dry clean. I guess the dry cleaners use some funky chemicals. I am hearing different answers from everyone. Some say use powdered detergent in cold gentle cycle, some say use the special waterproofing soap, some say dry clean. I am going to find some mild powder detergent and spray on the granger waterproof. I just don't want to spend $25 on something I will use twice.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

in my _neck o' da woods_, the 'drycleaners' are able to do more than just dry (ie chemical) cleaning.

i trust their expertise, rather than looking for random bottles under my kitchen sink.

but good luck


----------



## Guest

what kind of powdered detergent do I use. I noticed they do not make woolite in powder form anymore.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

nikwax is the sheet!
go buy some


----------



## Guest

scizod said:


> what kind of powdered detergent do I use. I noticed they do not make woolite in powder form anymore.


are you not reading?

*NIKWAX*


----------



## Guest

This is my problem. There are no stores around here that carry that stuff and I am leaving this coming saturday for utah. I need to get this washed. All my local shop had was grangers spray on waterproofer. I need something to get the grime off and it is bad. I really don't want to wash clothes when I go out there.


----------



## AAA

Sportwash costs ~$5 and can be found in the hunting section of most Wal-Marts. It's a clear liquid and made for Gore-Tex, down, and other materials that you don't want to clog with typical laundry detergents.


----------

